# strike indicators



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

so i am just wondering what sort of strike indicators every one else uses out there i have yet to find any that i really like so i would just like to hear what every one else uses and why so i could give them a try if you dont mind sharing with me


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I like the foam ones that have the squid looking tops. I got a ballon-dicator from Kochanut a few trips ago and i am really liking them. I have also used the foam bobber type that you set with a toothpick. They work fairly well. Try them and see what you like better. None are more than a buck.


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

Thingamabobber  Super sensitive and stay afloat! :mrgreen:


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

+1 on the Thingamabobber. It works great!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i have used the thingamabobber and i just cant get the cast right with it every thing bunches up and goes to hell and i have also used the big hairy type ones those just soaking up the water and then its like casting a bucket of water then it sinks as well then theres the pinch on foam ones sorta like those but at a distance there hard to see 

sorry i should have put this in the original post


----------



## TungHeadDropper (Mar 19, 2008)

bigboybdub said:


> every thing bunches up and goes to hell


There isn't a strike indicator that will solve that problem :evil: :lol:

Try a smaller thingamabobber like the 1/2". They float so well that these will typically work unless you are going extremely heavy and deep. This size should cast easier (I have no problem with the larger sizes either, it's usually the weight that screws me up), and still give you the sensitivity and visibility you need.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

I usually use Thingamabobbers when nymphing but I find for more delicate situations it spooks fish. As alternate I use some extra small poly-yarn indicators I tie or palsa pinch on indicators cut in half. 

I read an article about guys using water balloons inflating them to about the size of a nickle.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I use Thingamabobbers (The tiny ones) and Pop Tops on rivers and shallow stillwaters because they stand straight up when suspended and lay in the direction of the drift if dragging bottom, and the Slip-dicators on Stillwater, but I also use up to 30' leader :lol: 

But the BIG OL' DRY with a dropper is always a choice 8)


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I use thingamabobbers, poly yarn indicators and squiddies foam strike indicators. The squiddies are just like the poly yarn ones, only its strands of foam.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

tacokid789 said:


> Thingamabobber  Super sensitive and stay afloat! :mrgreen:


yup, my personal preference is the real tiny ones since they wont interfere with casting at all but the down side is you cant use a ton of weight


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Yarn and fly floatant


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

another one for thingamabobbers. Either the smallest or next size up, i don't really like the bigger ones.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

All the Small Thingamabobber users...have you tried these?

http://www.caddisflyshop.com/unibobbers.html

They are allot less money, they are very small (size of a pencil eraser) AND you can use them as a post on #12 and larger dry flies.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Yarn and fly floatant


 I can use this as a post on a #20 and smaller


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

I like to use a stimulator fly as an indicator. Doubles your chances.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I like the foam indicators. I think if your line is bunching up you may have a problem with your leader and tippet. What are you using??


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

THILL indicators rule.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Has anyone tried the "fish pimps" ?


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Yep I think I have a few posts on the other board about Fish Pimps. They work great when you can keep them on your line. I think I went through entire vile of them on a couple of months cause the foam kept slipping from the center rubber piece.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nor-tah said:


> I like the foam indicators. I think if your line is bunching up you may have a problem with your leader and tippet. What are you using??


i use the quick connect ones 9 foot 4x for the reason that i have fat fingers and its a pain for me to tie knots i am willing to bed the problem i am having has to do with my backcast but im not ready to give up the sport just yet

and thanks to everyone for all the responses i am going to try all that i can and i hope that theres more to try as well


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

threshershark said:


> THILL indicators rule.


+1

I am a Thill fan, from fly rod size to their salt water floats.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I thought bubbles were for beginners and cheese chuckers... :|


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> I thought bubbles were for beginners and cheese chuckers... :|


You can say "bobbers" .45, it's OK.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i truly thank everyone for your replys and responses i am going to head to sportsmans here soon for some indicater shopping but the sad thing is i may not be able to try them for a week or so


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't mean to hijack this thread but nymphing with indicators and casting a nymph rig are inseparable. When you have an indicator attached to your leader no matter what kind, some weight either on the end or somewhere in between then one or two flies either one or more a weighted fly, there are just too many points of weight on your leader to efficiently "fly cast" with false casts as you would a dry fly without tangles. The late Dennis Brear (I am sure I did not spell that right) in his book on fishing the Green made a very good suggestion on casting a nymph rig. Lay out line down stream with several roll casts and then do a "water haul" upstream to the fish. This has helped me a ton nymphing. My point is that your nymph rig casting technique is more important than what type of indicator you use. My two cents.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

campfire said:


> roll casts and then do a "water haul" upstream to the fish.


You are correct only we call it " High Sticking It " Same strip out line to a desired cast length let it flow down stream and let the river load your rod and in a single cast, cast your line up steam.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

sinergy said:


> campfire said:
> 
> 
> > roll casts and then do a "water haul" upstream to the fish.
> ...


thats the first i ever heard it called High Sticking, i was taught to call it water hauling also.... High Sticking for us involved only 3 to 4 feet of fly line following the leader into pockets of water while hiding yourself


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

kochanut said:


> sinergy said:
> 
> 
> > campfire said:
> ...


 I think you are correct- Kockanut---- High Sticking is keeping the line off the water so you don't get any drag- line goes from rod tip to almost directly to the indicator- you can also high stick dry flies.

That's one reason I use a yarn indicator- easy to move up and down and basically no weight.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Hmm maybe I misinterpreted the Campfires post or I got the terms mixed up 
I dont know 

High-Sticking -
cast upstream at roughly 45 degrees from your position. as soon as the fly sinks to the river or stream bottom, raise the rod tip high and follow the line downstream through the drift. As the fly begins its drift, lift your rod tip high, and do not allow slack line to gather and drag in the surface film. Let the drift continue across your position and lower the rod tip as it continues its downstream movement. Employing a "Leisenring Lift" as the fly passes your position can greatly reduce the drag that may be created by mismanaged or under-managed slack fly line at this point in the drift.

Water Haul -
Cast as far as you comfortably can and allow the forward cast to land on the water.
Immediately lower the rod tip to the water's surface and strip in any loose line with your line hand at the same time. Then abruptly raise the rod to the backcast position while yanking the line with your line hand, and allow some line to shoot to the rear.

Briskly bring the rod forward while giving the line a yank with your line hand. You'll be able to shoot a fourteen-inch or smaller loop for greater distance simply because the surface drag on your fly and line as you pick it up will generate a great deal of line speed. It's basically a double haul that is executed after one of the forward casts lands briefly on the water.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Ok what I think Campfire was saying was to "Water Haul" or roll cast it up steam Page 79 of Left Kreh Book

http://tinyurl.com/y8gqo3d

I was saying to let the river load your rod and fling up steam to do this you lift the entire fly line off the water leaving only the leader and fling up steam I can usually fling it 30 or 40 feet if not more so Again I dont know

http://tinyurl.com/y8knork


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

A water haul and high sticking are two very different things. A water haul is obviously a cast where water tension is used to load up the rod for a forward cast. High sticking is a style of nymphing, most popular in northern california's boulder filled pocketwater rivers such as the McCloud and the Pit. High sticking involves fishing heavily weighted flies with no additional weight on the line or a strike indicator. You lob your nymphs up and across and lift your rod high as the flies drift in front of you to keep some tension on the line to feel the strike. Similar to Czech nymphing and almost always done at very close range in rough water.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Probably right I always thought High Sticking consisted of allowing the river to load your rod and casting your rod up stream with a single cast but upon further reading it does sound like high sticking is more lifting the fly line & rod and peppering your fly around rift or eddy.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Chris Pronger and Steve Ott are the dirtiest high stickers ever. I once saw the **** Ott high stick 5 times in 1 period-----------------------


----------

